# Terriann 123 Diet Plan



## mummylove

I was thinking of doing this diet. I just wanted to know if anyone has done it and how they went.


----------



## helen_beee

Never heard of it! What does it entail? xx


----------



## mummylove

https://www.terriann123dietplan.co.uk/pages/aboutus.htm

This is it


----------



## tina_h75

I have done it, for the cost it is good because there is a lot of support on the fb page and I did lose weight but I found it too restrictive to stick to so lost interest.


----------



## mummylove

Im only going to do it till i lose 3 stone then going to do a different one


----------



## helen_beee

I've found the best diet to eat less, drink more water and do more exercise if I'm honest. I use myfitnesspal to track food and exercise and in about 2 and a half months I've lost 19lbs. xx


----------

